# Help



## razbo (May 19, 2012)

I accidentally formatted my cf card In my canon 5dmk2 and lost all my video files, can these be recovered in anyway,


Thanks

Raz


----------



## bp (May 19, 2012)

Yes - google "compact flash recovery"

There's a ton of software and services out there. I've never used one personally, so couldn't hazard a guess on which is the best. Formatting doesn't actually delete or overwrite the data, it just removes the markers that tell a file system that a file is there


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 19, 2012)

Hi Raz, 

DO NOT CONTINUE TO USE THE CARD OR YOU WILL OVER_WRITE YOUR FILES. At the moment they still exsist and can be saved. 

I'll PM you to discuss.

Cheers


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 19, 2012)

Hi Raz,

Did that PM come through ok, if not let me know and I'll resend, cheers


----------



## Axilrod (May 20, 2012)

Yes they are pretty easily recoverable, but it cost $99 the last time I did it.


----------



## RunAndGun (May 20, 2012)

What brand of card is it? Lexar Professional cards come with free access(1 yr., I believe) to data recovery software.


----------



## Policar (May 20, 2012)

I used some weird free software for OSX and it recovered most of my files for me (.mov and .jpg). Forget what it's called but it runs in the terminal, kind of weird. Lexar has software that does the same thing and isn't free. Just don't shoot any more with it.


----------



## pete vella (May 20, 2012)

http://www.handyrecovery.com/ has worked for me in the past


----------



## scottkinfw (May 20, 2012)

Go to your card website, they wwill likely have a program to help.

Do not use card until you recover data.
sek



pete vella said:


> http://www.handyrecovery.com/ has worked for me in the past


----------



## chrismartinez.co.uk (May 20, 2012)

razbo said:


> I accidentally formatted my cf card In my canon 5dmk2 and lost all my video files, can these be recovered in anyway,
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Raz, i've used Recuva (http://www.piriform.com/recuva) in the past. It's free and it worked for me.

Chris


----------

